# Outback By Lite Way??



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Today I saw what I believe was a 21RS on 101 in Camarillo. The lettering however said "Outback by Lite Way". Looked just the like 21's we looked at when we where shopping except for few more swooshes which were green. Don't remember ever reading about Lite Way on the forum. Who are/where they?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Outback (prior to 2003) was originally a Lite Way nomenclature then in about 2004 got snatched up by Keystone... if memory serves me correctly...


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Our 03 (built 9/02) 25rss Outback is from the lite way division of THOR industies. In 04 Thor dropped the lite way name and the outbacks went to the Keystone lineup of mid priced TT and 5ers. James


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

That explains it. Thanks


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Our '08 says Outback by LiteWay also.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Silvrsled said:


> Our '08 says Outback by LiteWay also.


Really ??? That must be the wrong decals the dealer put on. LiteWay ended in 03, with Keystone starting in 04. My 26rs is made by LiteWay by Thor.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

2500Ram said:


> Our '08 says Outback by LiteWay also.


Really ??? That must be the wrong decals the dealer put on. LiteWay ended in 03, with Keystone starting in 04. My 26rs is made by LiteWay by Thor.
[/quote]
Mine is an '07 and says Outback by Keystone but on the back it also has a Thor sticker.









Brad


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I guess I should have googled before I posted.







It appears Thor is the parent company of General Coach, Keystone, Airstream, Breckenridge, Cross Roads, Dutchman, and Komfort travel trailers.

Brad


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Our 2004 is by Liteway. Maybe a late 03 manufacture date?? Not sure

If I look up the value it is listed as a Liteway. Have to look at some stickers on the trailer to see. Maybe just pricing websites are wrong.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

We had a Thor '24 Mellenium 2000, which was a peice of junk, did a 'lil research and Thor Industries is the parent of about 35 different brands, from what I've been told.
.02


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

So has anyone noticed any difference in quality between the 03 and older Liteways vs. the 04+ Keystones? Or is it the same TT from the same factory, just with new stickers?

I am mostly asking because I am looking for a gently used 21RS, and there are some of each out there. Some 03 Liteways and some 04 and later Keystones.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

SaveFerris said:


> So has anyone noticed any difference in quality between the 03 and older Liteways vs. the 04+ Keystones? Or is it the same TT from the same factory, just with new stickers?
> 
> I am mostly asking because I am looking for a gently used 21RS, and there are some of each out there. Some 03 Liteways and some 04 and later Keystones.


The answer is a bit of a toss up as things change even if the name doesn't change. Quality seems to be about the same, though some things seem to be cheaper and some seem to be better. The design is changing for sure. Look at what is available and pick the one you like. Any drop offs in quality we can help you fix.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yep. I have one too!

Andy's right. For the most part, quality is the same, but I think they have designed them much better. I know the one thing I HATE (really the only thing I hate) is the teeny tiny slide, whereas the new one has a full slide. MUCH better!


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

We have an 03 25rss and it say lite-way too


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

I just read through this posting and was not pleased to learn that Keystone is actually owned by Thor Industries. We have a Aero-Lite Cub 20' hybrid camper. The quality was SOOOOOO bad that one night all 3 of our kids were laying on the bed, playing cards and the bed end fell off the camper and they all ended up on the propane tanks!

I raised holy hell with Thor over the cheap hinges that they put one, they sent up 2 brand new bed ends with complete frames and hinges, we had them replaced, which they also paid for and we sold that piece of crap camper as soon as it was fixed!


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

One key thing I noticed is that the weights went way up. Our 2002 28BHS was 4760 dry.

And, I really loved the interior. At the time you could pick hunter green or beige. They were one of the first to have that fake leather furniture, which was great because you didn't sweat when you sat on it! And, the first to have white cabinets w/the Pergo-look floor. Look how many have copied all that now!!


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

SaveFerris said:


> So has anyone noticed any difference in quality between the 03 and older Liteways vs. the 04+ Keystones? Or is it the same TT from the same factory, just with new stickers?
> 
> I am mostly asking because I am looking for a gently used 21RS, and there are some of each out there. Some 03 Liteways and some 04 and later Keystones.


Update to this question:

I just bought an 03 21RS. It says Outback by Lite Way on the front, and Lite Way by Keystone on the side. So everything is clear as mud now.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes Thor is the goliath in the industry.

If you ride a airport bus, party bus, casino bus or hotel coach, chances are its made by Thor also.

http://www.thorindustries.com/

Carey


----------

